# Yolk Sac Disorders - Warning, contains very grahpic necropsy pictures



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is a 41 day old peachick that failed to absorb it's yolk.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Two week old chick:


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/poultry/omphalitis/overview_of_omphalitis_in_poultry.html
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/2030/preventing-omphalitis-to-reduce-first-week-mortality/
https://poultrykeeper.com/egg-problems/mushy-chick-disease-yolk-sack-infection/


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love all the info you post about disease.Do you have training in this?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I love all the info you post about disease.Do you have training in this?


Glad you like it!  No training, just learning as I go.


----------



## CanadianBuckeye (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you for posting and with such excellent photos. It's good information to know. I'm going to add pre and pro biotics to my chick feed from now on.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

CanadianBuckeye said:


> Thank you for posting and with such excellent photos. It's good information to know. I'm going to add pre and pro biotics to my chick feed from now on.


You're welcome!


----------

